# Thoughts on the new Hamilton Intra-matic Auto Chrono



## thenameisnando

I received this one today - seeing this one in person is completely different than in photos. It's incredible what a difference of 2mm makes. I think what helps is the fact that it's a panda style dial since the white portion causes the dial to appear even smaller than its 40mm size. It fits beautifully on the wrist, much better than 68 LE release. Just need to get the Milanese for this one now also.

Another thought, if I knew how to disassemble the watches - I'd switch both date wheels with each other and use the black on this panda dial which would be more in line to its original. I mean they are the same movement, right?? Haha I wish I could!

Anyway, any of you that were deciding on this one - DO IT! Very well worth it.


----------



## Davemcc

I also think the 40mm fits better than the 42mm. I’ve already worn the white one more than I’ve worn the black one.


----------



## sticky

Lovely looking watch. I know in my heart of hearts that with a skinny wrist like mine I ought to go for the 40mm.


----------



## fbdyws6

thenameisnando said:


> I received this one today - seeing this one in person is completely different than in photos. It's incredible what a difference of 2mm makes. I think what helps is the fact that it's a panda style dial since the white portion causes the dial to appear even smaller than its 40mm size. It fits beautifully on the wrist, much better than 68 LE release. Just need to get the Milanese for this one now also.
> 
> Another thought, if I knew how to disassemble the watches - I'd switch both date wheels with each other and use the black on this panda dial which would be more in line to its original. I mean they are the same movement, right?? Haha I wish I could!
> 
> Anyway, any of you that were deciding on this one - DO IT! Very well worth it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13790051
> View attachment 13790053
> View attachment 13790057


Gorgeous. I wish they made the non Chrono in 40mm


----------



## mplsabdullah

That is a great looking watch. I'm not really into chronos however that is one I would like to get sometime. How thick is it? Does it feel top heavy at all?


----------



## c185445

I don't usually like chronos but this one is nice and very symmetrical. However, for me a watch over €1000 must have its movement visible through the screw-back (just my opinion) and this ones doesn't have it. But again, I think it looks great and of course it looks pretty original, which it proves once again that Hamilton's heritage is rich and doesn't need to copy anyone. Love the milanese strap too.


----------



## erikesp

Great pieces both of them! Do they really wear that much differently from 40mm to 42mm? I usually prefer a 42 mm but they do not look that much different to me. Again Great watches.


----------



## Drksaint

Your watch is gorgeous. Wear it in good health! Definitely next on my list. How big is your wrist?


thenameisnando said:


> I received this one today - seeing this one in person is completely different than in photos. It's incredible what a difference of 2mm makes. I think what helps is the fact that it's a panda style dial since the white portion causes the dial to appear even smaller than its 40mm size. It fits beautifully on the wrist, much better than 68 LE release. Just need to get the Milanese for this one now also.
> 
> Another thought, if I knew how to disassemble the watches - I'd switch both date wheels with each other and use the black on this panda dial which would be more in line to its original. I mean they are the same movement, right?? Haha I wish I could!
> 
> Anyway, any of you that were deciding on this one - DO IT! Very well worth it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13790051
> View attachment 13790053
> View attachment 13790057


----------



## thenameisnando

mplsabdullah said:


> That is a great looking watch. I'm not really into chronos however that is one I would like to get sometime. How thick is it? Does it feel top heavy at all?


Thanks! Its about 14.5mm thick as it still uses the same H31 movement as the other and several other chronos based on the valjoux 7753. Not top heavy at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenameisnando

c185445 said:


> I don't usually like chronos but this one is nice and very symmetrical. However, for me a watch over €1000 must have its movement visible through the screw-back (just my opinion) and this ones doesn't have it. But again, I think it looks great and of course it looks pretty original, which it proves once again that Hamilton's heritage is rich and doesn't need to copy anyone. Love the milanese strap too.


I agree, I do love the visible movement on watches but this one makes sense to stay in line to its heritage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenameisnando

erikesp said:


> Great pieces both of them! Do they really wear that much differently from 40mm to 42mm? I usually prefer a 42 mm but they do not look that much different to me. Again Great watches.


I wish I could describe it but before I received it I wondered how much of a difference does 2mm make since the 42mm Intra-Matic feels like a 42. But the panda feels just right and I'm thinking its because of the white dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenameisnando

Drksaint said:


> Your watch is gorgeous. Wear it in good health! Definitely next on my list. How big is your wrist?


Thank you!! My wrist is just about 6.75 inches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Congrats! This is one of my favorite looking chronos.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

Had to send mine back; defective 30 minute counter. So, my "thoughts" are not pleasant.

heb


----------



## JonS1967

thenameisnando said:


> I wish I could describe it but before I received it I wondered how much of a difference does 2mm make since the 42mm Intra-Matic feels like a 42. But the panda feels just right and I'm thinking its because of the white dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the LE but I wish it had been 40 mm and without a screw down crown. I definitely like this new Panda and hope to pick one up in the near future. Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

thenameisnando said:


> ...it's a panda style dial since the white portion causes the dial to appear even smaller than its 40mm size...I'd switch both date wheels with each other and use the black on this panda dial which would be more in line to its original.


I agree that the white dial makes a big difference in how it reads...will recede and take on less prominence than the high contrast black subs. Which are disproportionately smaller than the LE, closer to the original.

You make a valid point about date wheel switching. This would also be truer to the originals, although I think would benefit the new Auto Chrono more. Hamilton made a poor choice IMO to use a stark white wheel against the cream dial. Funny thing is I pondered if the watchmaker at my AD could retrofit a black wheel. I doubt that part would be hard to come by.

Haven't added the panda yet to complement my LE but expect to in the future.


----------



## Rbird7282

heb said:


> Had to send mine back; defective 30 minute counter. So, my "thoughts" are not pleasant.
> 
> heb


Really? I had the same issue. The second one I received is perfect.


----------



## heb

Rbird7282 said:


> Really? I had the same issue. The second one I received is perfect.


Perhaps I got your first one.


----------



## thenameisnando

heb said:


> Had to send mine back; defective 30 minute counter. So, my "thoughts" are not pleasant.
> 
> heb


What was the issue? Counter just wasn't moving?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

I like both.


----------



## Rbird7282

thenameisnando said:


> What was the issue? Counter just wasn't moving?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On mine, the hand was not aligned with 0 properly and when I used the chrono it wouldn't turn over at one minute. After a few tries it would flip but it still wouldn't reset to zero.


----------



## bigjaymofo

I want to try one of these on. I sold my LE shortly after buying it, a decision I regret to this day.


----------



## LA-TokyoGMT

Beautiful watch! Hadn't really looked at a Hamilton chrono before, but I am impressed!


----------



## longsk8

Both really are great looking watches. I normally would go for the black dial, but the white in this case works very well. I'd be happy to choose between the two, but it wouldn't always be the easiest decision.


----------



## husonfirst

That's a great looking watch.


----------



## JonS1967

Rbird7282 said:


> On mine, the hand was not aligned with 0 properly and when I used the chrono it wouldn't turn over at one minute. After a few tries it would flip but it still wouldn't reset to zero.


I had a similar problem with the chrono hand on my Pan Europ Chronograph (same movement I think) resetting to 1 second rather than zero. Sure, it was disappointing having to send a new watch back for repair, Hamilton handled the situation without issue and at the end of the day that's all you can ask for. Hamilton has earned my respect and my repeat business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsmling

Very nice looking watch. Wear it in good health and enjoy!


----------



## Chezbeeno

Can anyone tell me how the Intra-Matic compares with the Pan Europ Chrono in size (on the wrist - I know how they compare in terms of specs)? I expect the new 40mm would sit quite a bit better than the PE, which I owned incredibly briefly but gave up in favor of the 3-hand PE since the chrono was both too thick and too wide to work for my wrists.


----------



## mitchjrj

I have the PE Chrono and the Intra-Matic 68. Very different wearing experience, both sit high, but the PE obviously takes up more real estate. While the PE lugs are short they also merge right into the case so you see that big oblong saucer. Still love wearing it. The new panda would feel considerably smaller to you. Although still tall.


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

thenameisnando said:


> I received this one today - seeing this one in person is completely different than in photos. It's incredible what a difference of 2mm makes. I think what helps is the fact that it's a panda style dial since the white portion causes the dial to appear even smaller than its 40mm size. It fits beautifully on the wrist, much better than 68 LE release. Just need to get the Milanese for this one now also.
> 
> Another thought, if I knew how to disassemble the watches - I'd switch both date wheels with each other and use the black on this panda dial which would be more in line to its original. I mean they are the same movement, right?? Haha I wish I could!
> 
> Anyway, any of you that were deciding on this one - DO IT! Very well worth it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13790051
> View attachment 13790053
> View attachment 13790057


Looks sharp! The color contrast if perfect, and lug to lug fits well. I wanted one of the others, tried it on, and didn't vibe with it. Gonna have to try this one! Enjoy it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenameisnando

Rocknrollwatches said:


> Looks sharp! The color contrast if perfect, and lug to lug fits well. I wanted one of the others, tried it on, and didn't vibe with it. Gonna have to try this one! Enjoy it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you! which ones did you try on?


----------



## TAG Fan

Hamilton once again manages to out do more esteemed brands within and outside the Swatch Group. The most value for money brand delivers again with the perfectly sized chronograph that feels light on wrist and wears really well. I am thrilled to have this timepiece in my collection.


----------



## Rbird7282

Put mine on a mesh bracelet today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken monkey

That 40mm looks perfect.
Any profile shots?

The "ufo" side of the regular model is one of its best features; how does it translate in/to the chronograph?


----------



## stockae92

the 40mm looks very well executed, the proportion of the dial layout looks great.

I don't usually like 30 min chrono, but I am putting this one on my short wish list


----------



## DMGoldie

What a great looking watch! It's been on my list since the release. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## thenameisnando

DMGoldie said:


> What a great looking watch! It's been on my list since the release. Where did you purchase it?


I purchased directly from the Hamilton online shop. Hodinkee appears to also have it but was recently sold out. You do get an extra year warranty with Hodinkee I learned after haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopurdue999

I saw one this week at Topper in Burlingame. It was really nice, one of the best watches in the store.


----------



## abccoin

I need to find a place to see this in person near NYC...always thought the regular intramatic (non chrono) should have been offered at 40mm (in addition or in place of the 42mm version which didn't fit the style of watch).


----------



## Davemcc

abccoin said:


> I need to find a place to see this in person near NYC...always thought the regular intramatic (non chrono) should have been offered at 40mm (in addition or in place of the 42mm version which didn't fit the style of watch).


38mm and 42mm seems a pretty decent spread to accommodate most wrist sizes. It's still better than Rado's 37mm and 45mm Captain Cook options.


----------



## R.Squire

Davemcc said:


> abccoin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a place to see this in person near NYC...always thought the regular intramatic (non chrono) should have been offered at 40mm (in addition or in place of the 42mm version which didn't fit the style of watch).
> 
> 
> 
> 38mm and 42mm seems a pretty decent spread to accommodate most wrist sizes. It's still better than Rado's 37mm and 45mm Captain Cook options.
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## OneEyeMan

Wow! I just discovered this watch and have to say Hamilton is doing beautiful things lately.
I've always thought of them as a lower tier watchmaker but not any more.
Amazing what you get for the cost.
I don't own a chrono and I've been wanting a Speedmaster Pro for the longest time.
I might consider this instead of the Speedmaster.
Does anybody know what the water resistance is on this watch?
How's the lume? Any night shots?
Thanks all


----------



## NC_Hager626

OneEyeMan said:


> Wow! I just discovered this watch and have to say Hamilton is doing beautiful things lately. . . . Does anybody know what the water resistance is on this watch? How's the lume? Any night shots? Thanks all


The water resistance is 10 bar and the lume is Super Lumi-Nova lume. In W&W's review, it states that there is not a lot of lume but enough to do the job. Below are two links on the Intra-matic auto chrono.

https://wornandwound.com/review/review-hamilton-intra-matic-auto-chrono/
https://gearpatrol.com/2018/09/11/hamilton-intra-matic-auto-chrono-review-a-perfect-panda-dial/


----------



## OneEyeMan

Wow! I just discovered this watch and have to say Hamilton is doing beautiful things lately.
I've always thought of them as a lower tier watchmaker but not any more.
Amazing what you get for the price.
I don't own a chronoyet, but I've been wanting a Speedmaster Pro for the longest time.
Now, I might consider this instead of the Speedmaster.
Does anybody know what the water resistance is on this watch?
How's the lume? Any night shots?
Thanks all


----------



## jbond007

Great thread. The 40mm Panda looks great on a smaller wrist.


----------



## thenameisnando

OneEyeMan said:


> Wow! I just discovered this watch and have to say Hamilton is doing beautiful things lately.
> I've always thought of them as a lower tier watchmaker but not any more.
> Amazing what you get for the price.
> I don't own a chronoyet, but I've been wanting a Speedmaster Pro for the longest time.
> Now, I might consider this instead of the Speedmaster.
> Does anybody know what the water resistance is on this watch?
> How's the lume? Any night shots?
> Thanks all


I will try my best to get a decent lume shot soon!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

OneEyeMan said:


> How's the lume? Any night shots?
> Thanks all


I would say that the lume is far from impressive. I've seen far better on $100 quartz watches. This doesn't bother me since I don't care at all about the lume on any of my watches, this one included.


----------



## BRN

Good lume or not, this is one beautiful watch. My only gripe is that I would have preferred a perforated leather strap with white stitching. Currently searching for a replacement strap to complete the look.


----------



## elforro

BRN said:


> Good lume or not, this is one beautiful watch. My only gripe is that I would have preferred a perforated leather strap with white stitching. Currently searching for a replacement strap to complete the look.
> 
> View attachment 13923061


I don't own the watch but I think the Fluco Hunter Racing strap would be perfect for that beautiful watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

elforro said:


> I don't own the watch but I think the Fluco Hunter Racing strap would be perfect for that beautiful watch.


That is a nice strap. Thanks for your recommendation.

Also considering this ColaReb Racing Strap.


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> Good lume or not, this is one beautiful watch. My only gripe is that I would have preferred a perforated leather strap with white stitching. Currently searching for a replacement strap to complete the look.
> 
> View attachment 13923061


I'm partial to the WatchGecko Rallye straps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

I really like the watch, but I already have a Speedmaster with a Mitsukoshi dial. Unfortunately, my Speedmaster has been out to service with someone local for almost a year and I'm developing a wandering eye.


----------



## Rbird7282

JonS1967 said:


> I'm partial to the WatchGecko Rallye straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That bottom strap looks awesome. Might have to track one down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwaysontime12

Rbird7282 said:


> heb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to send mine back; defective 30 minute counter. So, my "thoughts" are not pleasant.
> 
> heb
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I had the same issue. The second one I received is perfect.
Click to expand...

This scares me. I'm considering another Hamilton and every Time I fall in Love with the brand, I remember the time I received a khaki field with the hour hand not aligned with the minute hand. Why would Hamilton have such poor quality control?


----------



## DTS419

Really nice looking watch. A shame it isn’t s but thinner though. 14+ mm too much for me.


----------



## DonnieD

Just picked up the 40mm version on Friday and completely dig it. Could've been a mm smaller but really not that big of a deal as I'm used to wearing a Panerai. Dial is really nice and yes I agree the date wheel would've been better in black but oh well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenameisnando

DonnieD said:


> Just picked up the 40mm version on Friday and completely dig it. Could've been a mm smaller but really not that big of a deal as I'm used to wearing a Panerai. Dial is really nice and yes I agree the date wheel would've been better in black but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy it! I'm glad you agree! I'm seriously considering trading date wheels between both haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD

thenameisnando said:


> Enjoy it! I'm glad you agree! I'm seriously considering trading date wheels between both haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to see pics. I'm sure a competent watch maker can do it easily. Wonder how much that would cost though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenameisnando

DonnieD said:


> Would love to see pics. I'm sure a competent watch maker can do it easily. Wonder how much that would cost though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm wondering the same, I'll update if this happens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson

...The best example of faithful Heritage, finally with the 40mm case, this is mine, with its new strap hand made by an Italian craftsman my friend, stunningly beautiful! #Hamilton ����������


----------



## thenameisnando

William1Wilson said:


> ...The best example of faithful Heritage, finally with the 40mm case, this is mine, with its new strap hand made by an Italian craftsman my friend, stunningly beautiful! #Hamilton ����������
> 
> View attachment 13968959
> 
> View attachment 13968961
> 
> View attachment 13968963
> 
> View attachment 13968965
> 
> View attachment 13968969
> 
> View attachment 13968971
> 
> View attachment 13968973
> 
> View attachment 13968975


Beautiful strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbird7282

William1Wilson said:


> ...The best example of faithful Heritage, finally with the 40mm case, this is mine, with its new strap hand made by an Italian craftsman my friend, stunningly beautiful! #Hamilton ����������
> 
> View attachment 13968959
> 
> View attachment 13968961
> 
> View attachment 13968963
> 
> View attachment 13968965
> 
> View attachment 13968969
> 
> View attachment 13968971
> 
> View attachment 13968973
> 
> View attachment 13968975


Love the strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Can someone let me know the L2L? Such a great looking watch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

William1Wilson said:


> ...The best example of faithful Heritage, finally with the 40mm case, this is mine, with its new strap hand made by an Italian craftsman my friend, stunningly beautiful! #Hamilton ����������
> 
> View attachment 13968959
> 
> View attachment 13968961
> 
> View attachment 13968963
> 
> View attachment 13968965
> 
> View attachment 13968969
> 
> View attachment 13968971
> 
> View attachment 13968973
> 
> View attachment 13968975


Wow, that looks beautiful, your friend did a great job!! I need one for my auto-chrono.


----------



## William1Wilson

..."In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king"! ???












































...Thanks to everyone and greetings from Italy! ??

P. S. 
LtL is 49.2 millimeters!


----------



## 5661nicholas

William1Wilson said:


> ..."In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king"!
> 
> View attachment 13972463
> 
> View attachment 13972465
> 
> View attachment 13972469
> 
> View attachment 13972475
> 
> View attachment 13972477
> 
> View attachment 13972479
> 
> 
> ...Thanks to everyone and greetings from Italy!
> 
> P. S.
> LtL is 49.2 millimeters!


Beautiful, thanks a lot for the info and great pics!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thenameisnando

William1Wilson said:


> ..."In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king"!
> 
> View attachment 13972463
> 
> View attachment 13972465
> 
> View attachment 13972469
> 
> View attachment 13972475
> 
> View attachment 13972477
> 
> View attachment 13972479
> 
> 
> ...Thanks to everyone and greetings from Italy!
> 
> P. S.
> LtL is 49.2 millimeters!


PLEASE tell me where you got that BOR bracelet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzik

I personally think they're absolutely gorgeous. Definitely on my list when the prices come down a little.

I can't decide which I like more. I think I would prefer the 40mm but I really like the reverse panda look.


----------



## thenameisnando

pyzik said:


> I personally think they're absolutely gorgeous. Definitely on my list when the prices come down a little.
> 
> I can't decide which I like more. I think I would prefer the 40mm but I really like the reverse panda look.


It may honestly come down to the size and how you like it on your wrist between the two. It's crazy the difference 2mm makes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzik

thenameisnando said:


> It may honestly come down to the size and how you like it on your wrist between the two. It's crazy the difference 2mm makes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen either in person. Is the panda closer to white or closer to cream? I really like the creamy look of the closer up shots

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thenameisnando

Both have that sort of off white creamy white color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson

thenameisnando said:


> PLEASE tell me where you got that BOR bracelet!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...Hi there PM sent to you! ??



pyzik said:


> I personally think they're absolutely gorgeous. Definitely on my list when the prices come down a little.
> 
> I can't decide which I like more. I think I would prefer the 40mm but I really like the reverse panda look.


...Hi, the 40mm dial panda version is much more balanced and faithful to the historical ChronoMatic of 1968 which among other things is very important because it hosted (together with Buren - Heuer - and the other members of the consortium) the innovative caliber 11, I am very happy to have taken it , and if one day they had to make a version with the crown on the left (as in caliber 11) I will take that too! ???

Regards


----------



## Chezbeeno

I don't know if anyone will find this helpful but the regular production (40 mm Panda) Intra-Matic 68 just came up on Jomashop, for those of you deterred by the retail price and not deterred by grey-market dealers.


----------



## wow445

Chezbeeno said:


> I don't know if anyone will find this helpful but the regular production (40 mm Panda) Intra-Matic 68 just came up on Jomashop, for those of you deterred by the retail price and not deterred by grey-market dealers.


Amazon grey also now


----------



## Chezbeeno

Didn't see it on Amazon before, it's a bit cheaper there - I'm not sure how Amazon compares with Jomashop in terms of reliability, but either way it's nice to see this watch popping up for less than $2200+.


----------



## LB Carl

I have the Intra Matic 68 and really like it. It's one of my favorite watches and the 42 mm size doesn't bother me at all. But every time I see this one I keep thinking it should be my next watch. It looks beautiful.


----------



## Drksaint

William1Wilson said:


> ..."In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king"! ???
> 
> View attachment 13972463
> 
> View attachment 13972465
> 
> View attachment 13972469
> 
> View attachment 13972475
> 
> View attachment 13972477
> 
> View attachment 13972479
> 
> 
> ...Thanks to everyone and greetings from Italy! ??
> 
> P. S.
> LtL is 49.2 millimeters!


Looks gorgeous! What bracelet is that?


----------



## Cabaiguan

Drksaint said:


> Looks gorgeous! What bracelet is that?


I have a Watchgecko beads of rice on my CP2. Looks to be similar. Great bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duculetu

Anyone know of good places to buy the 40mm one? I cannot find it on jomashop and my local AD didn't heard of it.


----------



## JAFO

I like Hamitons and I prefer under 40mm, so maybe this will be in the cards. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## davek35

A local AD is suppose to get one in for inspection tomorrow. The thickness concerns me, but it is what it is..an automatic chrono. Great looking!


----------



## davek35

I did get to see this watch today. A little thick, but it's all on the bottom. The buttons are very solid! The case may be 40mm, like my Hamilton Khaki Navy diver, but it looks smaller in size side by side with the Khaki. Fantastic looking watch! Very much worth a look if you're interested in the least!

But I passed as I promised myself to watch the size of watches in the future.


----------



## drunken monkey

Case depth looks to be in line with other watches with the same/similar movement so that's the proverbial par.

The narrower lugs might help the watch feel smaller, especially with a case that at 40mm, is already smaller than other watches of this type.

I was hoping for a profile closer to tge Max Bill Chronoscope but the 60s/70s racing vibe is very interesting.


----------



## IanCognito

Loving mine!


----------



## ryan850

IanCognito said:


> Loving mine!
> 
> View attachment 14105015
> 
> View attachment 14105017
> 
> View attachment 14105019


Looks great. What do you think about the thickness?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

ryan850 said:


> Looks great. What do you think about the thickness?


Really doesn't bother me, but i'm used to Seiko divers.
If you're a vintage dress watch fan then maybe not for you.


----------



## MaDTempo

heb said:


> Had to send mine back; defective 30 minute counter. So, my "thoughts" are not pleasant.
> 
> heb


There's always gotta be a lemon in the batch. My first MIdo Multifort kept stopping. Turned out to be be a burr on one of the wheels. They exchanged it, no questions asked, and I love it. Since it was my first mechanical, taught me pretty quickly the value of buying from an AD.


----------



## MaDTempo

Now there's a blue dialed one - oooooh!


----------



## TeddyBallGame

IanCognito said:


> Loving mine!
> 
> View attachment 14105015
> 
> View attachment 14105017
> 
> View attachment 14105019


Who makes that olive green strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

Wow. That 40mm panda is gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito

TeddyBallGame said:


> Who makes that olive green strap?


Sorry for the late reply, but it's from Clockwork Synergy.


----------



## watch2wear

Its a great watch. Looks better in person.

For reference, my wrist is 6.75".


----------



## ooshaugh1

The blue dialed version is awesome!


----------



## creepshow

Just picked up one of these off the sales forum... really beautiful. Was just curious though, it seems the 30 minute totalizer hand is fitted much higher off the dial than the running seconds. Can anyone confirm theirs is like this as well?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thenameisnando

creepshow said:


> Just picked up one of these off the sales forum... really beautiful. Was just curious though, it seems the 30 minute totalizer hand is fitted much higher off the dial than the running seconds. Can anyone confirm theirs is like this as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I doesn't appear to be that high on mine. Congrats on the purchase!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepshow

Thanks! While yours doesn't look as high as mine, your 30 min subdial hand definitely seems higher off the dial than the running seconds hand. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Delfino Furioso

Hi everyone, I think I'll join the club soon...
My wife wanted to gift me something special for my 40th birthday and -considering the amount of money involved- asked me directly for suggestions

I've had the 40mm chrono matic ruled out initially, since its lug-to-lug length should have been -on paper- a bit too much for my wrist
She did not like the alternative though (Sinn 356) and insisted on me trying it in person
Boy am I glad she did..
I did not expect the watch to wear that well!
I've quickly settled on the panda version (tried the blue one too.. beautiful but not as versatile as the B&W)

I was also worried about the pricing being a little too high (I've formed my opinion by reading some comments on the web)... 
Luckily we've been able to buy it from an AD which sells it both through its boutique (at 1995 euros, the official hamilton list price for Italy) and through its online store (at 1595 euros, special price for registered users)


I'm really excited now, waiting for the watch to be delivered..


I'll come back to you soon enough! I have a feeling that the stock leather strap will be swapped for something else..


----------



## brash47

I purchased mine at Macys earlier this week...sunday. For those interested, Macys is running their friends/family %25 off presales right now, you pay today, pick up on the 13th. Or its shipped if they dont have it in stock. 

I went out the door at approx. $1775. I think I got a really good price for brand new, through an AD!.

If your interested, now is the time. I'll post pics on Friday!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

And here it is!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

On Ritche rubber, Barton rubber, and Barton canvas....just for fun.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Strapcode oyster with polished center.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Barton leather......winner!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## chili1619

Barton straps are very comfortable. Good combo.


----------



## Tennieman

When I saw the Panda dial of the Intra-matic it was love at first sight. I applaud Hamilton for this watch!


----------



## faigenistic

great watch, would be curious to try on the 68LE tho to see the difference


----------



## spoonman

Here it is on a few of the straps/bracelets I had around the house - just trying different things to see what works.


----------



## brash47

Momentum Cloud Leather. I use these on my higher end watches for leather. I first discovered these at the Momentum headquarters in Vancouver, BC. On a side note, they make very nice watches and their customer service is flat out...AMAZING!

"The Cloud leather is made from natural Italian leather with a metallic liner.that minimizes sweat from absorbing and helps prolong its life. The best leather for the active customer."

https://www.momentumwatch.com/collections/bands/products/cloud-leather-20mm?variant=30106906187









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## rrstd

Would love to see some pics of the blue dial version with a black leather strap


----------



## jhanna1701

My new to me, Intra-matic Chrono on a FinWatchStrap bund


----------

